# My little Gartenbahn



## william (Jun 25, 2014)

In februarie i started to build a little round track ,just for fun .
Bud soon i find out that childrin are verry pleased with this garden trains .
So it went bigger and bigger ,en also stated out ass a trach for the children in the neighberhood .

Her a little impression of how it looks now .

































































https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...262_338541769626352_3940889070262553555_n.jpg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That really looks great. I like all the flowers in the first picture. I like the buildings you have 

JJ


----------



## william (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanx JJ .

I do my best ,its all for the children ,in the neighbourhood .


----------



## aleciabane (Feb 18, 2015)

william! what a cute garden you have created for your children. It's looking so pretty, attractive and amazing. Each and everything is managed well and carefully.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your pictures of your train garden. I like what you have done with the plants. You have a nice looking layout.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

It is apparent that your town is peacful and safe. I can't do that in here; although my town is safe but people in other towns may come over and take away my buildings.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You can say it's for the kids.... but we know the truth!
Looks like a fun set up, nicely done.
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, William......... Yes, trains "R" for children.... Children of all ages... 

Again, very nicely done.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very cute! I suspect by your pics your road is a similar footprint to what I ended up doing. Mine is 15'X12'.

Also I like the grey cab with green boiler on your Stanz is that a custom paint or was that a version I just haven't seen before?

Anyway definitely seeing some great ideas for a small railroad, thanks for the share!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautifull railway. Makes me even more anxious for spring when I can reawaken my railway. Winter hasnt been to kind, seen lots of heaved track the last time the snow melted off enough to see the track again. I miss my euro prototype trains, switched to USA wild west theme last fall. Mike


----------

